

Request: Darken HN text color from #828282 to #717171 - chrisdl

The text you are currently reading is in color #828282 which has a low contrast ratio (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;leaverou.github.io&#x2F;contrast-ratio&#x2F;#%23828282-on-rgb%28246%2C%20246%2C%20239%29)<p>Let&#x27;s be better, let&#x27;s at least do #717171!
(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;leaverou.github.io&#x2F;contrast-ratio&#x2F;#%23717171-on-rgb%28246%2C%20246%2C%20239%29)
======
27182818284
You might want to check out some of the many HN enhancement plugins.

~~~
byoung2
There are also more generic plugins, like Stylish for FireFox or Chrome, that
let you add your own style to any website.

